# Return to Northmoor OC



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

I am planning to run the Return to Northmoor AP. I am looking for players that would be willing to commit to a post a day, not counting weekends. I am not looking for amature novelists. I would like people with a good command of the English language, but there is no need to feel you have to be too flowery in your posts. Descriptive ability is good, but I think that many posters here get out of hand. If you would like to know what I am looking for, check out http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/243480-nebulouss-keep-shadowfell-forgotten-realms.html storyhour or http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/244445-charwoman-genes-scales-war-ic.html PbP. They are descriptive enough, but they don’t spend pages of time doing nothing but waxing poetic.

I will be using the 4e D&D rules, and I am hoping to get some pretty creative players. I am going to be reskinning a lot of things in the rulebooks to fit my tastes better, and I also expect my players to do the same. All characters are to be created pretty strictly by the rules in the PHB, but I would love to see some reskinning going on. 

The setting is described as a sort of fantasy Ireland. One with a great haunted bog. Much of the action will center on a river town and the bog. The themes seem to slant toward horror a little, with a sort of Lovecraftian flair.

I would like to have an all human party, but reskinning any race as human is fine. Use any mechanics you want for your character, but describe them as human. We will be doing the same thing with armor. It is all fluff. Use any mechanics you would like, but we will consider the characters to be wearing no armor unless there is a really good need otherwise.

Any interested players can start getting involved by helping with a little world building. We will add a few details about the world with feedback from interested players. A post explaining this follows.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

Return to Northmoor Glossary 

*The PCs:* The PCs once served at the Outpost in one capacity or other. Determining what they did there is part of their background development.  Currently, they work for the Raftman. 

*The Outpost:* A hardened fort set on the northern edge of the Lost Bog in the Northmoor.  It is there primarily to defend against creatures and pirates coming into the Northmoor from the Sea.  At the Outpost, all the PCs had a relationship with the Mentor. There are a number of Outposts along the northern edge of the Lost Bog, next to the Sea.  The PCs were at the oldest, "main" outpost.

*The Mentor:*  A former mentor of the PCs at the Outpost.  Wiser, more experienced, generally loved and trusted.  The players will flesh him/her out, and determine their group and individual relationships with them.  Well known for wearing a particular small item, that the players will define. 

The Mentor ("Da", "Father" or "Captain", depending on the situation)
Name: Jarod Hornheim
Description: Clean shaven, unlike most men of the realm. A widower, he seems to have a soft spot for children- but for his own recruits and troops he is well-known to be a bit of a hard-case. He is a father figure (in one case an actual adoptive father- in lieu of children he never had; in the other a stand-in for a dead or missing father- a status he accepts grudgingly, but with good grace). A Warlord and captain in an army, he's missing an eye and has an impressive collection of scars, but he doesn't let that make him bitter - in fact, he's one of the most easygoing people the party knows, really.
Item: His former wife's wedding ring- when he is particularly maudlin he talks to it as if his wife is still there.


*The Raftman:* Current employer of the PCs.  Respected, but not well liked.  The players will flesh him/her out, and determine their group and individual relationships with them.  He has floated his raft down the river towards the Lost Village with the PCs as crew.  The Blackwater Cat is the name of his raft. 

The Raftmaster:
Name: Guidry MacLynn
Description: A burly, nearly square fellow- as deadly with a bargepole or an oar as most men are with a sword. Once a promising sergeant at the outpost, he went into the bog to seek his fortune- when he returned he was changed; still respected for his strength and skill as a raftman, but now possessed of a dark, even cruel sense of humor- and a badly-hidden fear of the dark (The Blackwater Cat has far more lanterns than it needs, and he uses an awful lot of lamp oil). He is a good warrior, but largely uninterested in the lives of his employees. A former companion of the PCs died during a particularly dangerous mission under him. Always one step ahead - or at least he's sure he is. MacLynn always has big plans, and wild schemes to get rich, but somehow they never seem to pan out quite as well as he hopes. Still, he's an eternal optimist, and never lets the occasional failure get him down. He is becoming more concerned with staying alive now that he is getting older, and this is causing the development of his reputation as a coward, which is false.

*The Blackwater Cat:* A medium-sized river raft made of wooden logs, with a large central
shelter. There is tarpaulin-covered cargo all over the raft, even strapped on top of the shelter. 

*The Northmoor:* A large region of rolling hills, cold wind, and peat bogs, known for it's mysteriously high gold content.  The northern half of Northmoor is taken up by the Lost Bog. 

*The Lost Bog:* The largest bog in the Northmoor, it is a vast region of semi-solid land, sodden and dark.  Although there is a lot of gold to be found amongst the peat, many prospectors never come back.  A thousand years ago when the world was warmer, it was the primary seat of the Old People. 

*The Old People:* An ancient race that once inhabited the Northmoor area.  Not much is known about them, although most suspect that the gold that is found in the Lost Bog is actually actifacts from their civilization. 

*The Lost Village:* A vibrant community of prospectors, adventure seekers, and farmers who live life on the very edge of the dangerous Lost Bog.  A popular entertainment spot there is the seasonally docked Hole on the Water Inn. 

*The Hole on the Water Inn:* A large, multi-tiered raft with a rooftop bar that is a popular party spot for folks working the river, as well as prospectors of the bog.  It is run by the Ranger. 

*The Ranger:* A former adventurer, the halfling Ranger that runs the Hole on the Water retired from adventuring some time ago, and rumor has it that it was after a particularly bad quest that ended very badly.  He doesn't talk about it.  The PCs are welcome to add personality quirks and appearance notes for the Ranger, as well as a name.

The Ranger
1) Name of Ranger: Brady Quinin
2) Description of Ranger: He is a retired adventurer, and has has a limp that he doesn't talk about. He used to do big jobs for the King, but he retired after a big failed job many years ago. He now serves as both bartender and bouncer for the tavern he runs, and keeps a collection of dried objects above the bar which he claims is an ear from every person who's given him too much trouble in the bar. Nobody is really sure whether or not this is a joke. Short and slight, he was once was a true master of the blade. 

*The Big City:* Far to the south of the Lost Village is the Big City, where the King lives.  In recent years, his influence barely reaches more than 20 miles outside the city.  He still sends people to the Outposts, but he doesn't even collect taxes in the Lost Village...so far. 

The Big city:
Name: Lindinis, an attempt to rename it New Lindin (during the rebuilding years after the Great fire a century ago) never seemed to take hold, and the older name has taken over in nearly everyone's mind.
Facts and Rumors: Whether you're big, small, old, young, man or woman, Lindinis has a job for you. The city of Lindinis is in a constant state of expansion - not contained by walls for over a hundred years - and each year a new wave of immigrants and fresh-faced youth from the countryside swells its size. As a result, the city is layered like an onion, getting more settled and wealthier the deeper you go in. Libraries and bookshops seem to be on every corner within "The Big Walls", the outer wall that contains most of the city except for the newest growth. Of course The Library is the largest, and nearly anyone in the kingdom who has even the slightest spark of talent for wizardry ends up here, at least for a while. While it is not a formal school of magic, it is one of the most well-known places to learn. This has all changer recently, as a witch hunt has recently begun in the City. Alchemy and Spellcasting is prohibited and persecuted, save for those in service of the King. Lindinis is also known for its bakers, who craft the most exquisite strawberry tarts around.

Once upon a time, there was a kingdom-wide system of coinage, well-maintained roads for merchants to travel on, and a respectable network of commerce. Now, as the kingdom is less-centrally controlled, things are falling apart: the roads are dangerous, and in disrepair, so many towns are becoming far more self-sufficient; those who act as traveling merchants might be brave, or desperate, or con-men; and the old monetary standards are less respected (but everybody respects gold, now exchanged by pure weight- and this has increased interest in the Great Bog, despite its danger, because the ancient gold has an even stronger pull).

*The King:* An increasingly weakening monarch of advanced age, he has little influence any longer, and has no known heir.

The King:
Name: King Aleras.
Rumor: The King hasn't showed his face in the last two years. His voice only is heard from behind a thick curtain, behind which the throne is located. For several months before his "disappearance", it was rumored that he had developed a nearly overwhelming interest in oracles and fortunetellers- his agents scoured the kingdom for them, and many of those who answered the summons were never seen again (or so it is said). No one seems to know what question he wanted to find the answer to...The king's retreat behind the omnipresent curtain began about the same time as the death of his wife during childbirth. Rumor has it that the child survived, but no one has seen him/her.

*Illurian Sages:* The Illurian Sages are an organization of respected scholars and other wise men known throughout the land for their level-headedness and knowledge. While they can be found in many places, the central chapterhouse of this order is, of course, located in the Great Library of Lindinis, and is home to some of the most respected historians and scholars in the known world.
Rumor: The Sages survived the recent witch-hunts relatively intact, after publicly repudiating texts on wizardry and magic, but the Illurians have more secrets than most know. In fact, the Sages count among their number more than a few powerful wizards, but those with arcane power are loathe to use it - both because they know it might bring the populace down upon them, and also because they believe that 'practical' applications of magic are firmly secondary to the theoretical studies.

*Kingsguard:* In ancient times they were just as the name indicates, a sort of national police force, recruiting heavily amongst moral churchmen and paladins; with the recent decline in royal authority, they have become more autonomous, and can be found protecting travelers and handing down justice just about anywhere that qualifies as civilization. While their name is still respected, everyone knows that they don't really work for the king nowadays. Kingsguardsmen always travel at least in pairs, if not in larger groups. The members of a "squad" of Kingsguardsmen take turns adjudicating disputes as they travel about the countryside. But they never travel far alone, as that would make them easy marks for the enemies of the King and of the Kingdom, who are, after all, everywhere and nowhere.

*The Church:* The "Official" religion of the Kingdom. They have become much more active in politics since the king has been absent. Their rise to power has come as the Mercantile Cartel has brought their influence behind the Church. The Church operates a police force of their own, called the Justicars, organization of agents scouring the kingdom for arcanists and offering an ultimatum; work for them (sorry, I meant 'for the king') or face the consequences. They might also be perhaps a bit too interested in artifacts and lore of the Old People.
Rumor: Originally a result of fear of the growing darkness. They are in secret opposition to the King. The witch hunt was an effort to destabilize one of the kings powerbases, namely arcanists. The merchants guild are just greedy, and see opportunity.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

Please post your ideas about these items. If you like another posters idea, use it or add to it. I would like some interaction between posters here. We will collaborate until we have a solid idea about these items. When we are finished with these items, I will post instructions for creating your characters’ back-stories. 

*The Mentor *
1) Name of Mentor:
2) Description of Mentor: 
3) Description of Mentor's Signature Item: 

*The Raftmaster *
1) Name of Raftmaster: 
2) Description of Raftmaster: 

*The Ranger *
1) Name of Ranger: 
2) Description of Ranger:  He is a retired adventurer, and has has a limp that he doesn't talk about.  He used to do big jobs for the King, but he retired after a big failed job many years ago. Add to this a little.

*The King *
1) Name of the King: 
2) Rumor about him: 

*The Big City* 
1) Name of the Big City: 
2) What it's known for: 

*Your Preferred Party Role:*
1) First Choice
2) Second Choice


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

Please PM me with your character concept, including the anwers to the Personal Items questions. Try to utilize some of the elements that we have created during worldbuilding, but feel free to add in some details. When we are done with this, I will solidify our party roster and edit our Northmoor Glossary, and I will post our IC and OC threads. Those posters that have contributed to this thread can consider themselves on the roster. We might need another player or two though. 

Characters are to be 1st level, of any official, non-playtest class (sorry), and of any race in the PHB, DMG, or FRPG, but they are to be reskinned as human. Go ahead and post anything like class and public role for your characters, and please coordinate with the other posters. Feel free to have secrets, but lets have a cohesive group with a good reason to adventure together. Lets get just as creative with the characters as we have been with the world.

Personal Items

The Outpost 
1) PCs Public Role at the Outpost when they were there: 
2) PCs Real Role at the Outpost when they were there: 


The Mentor
1) PCs Public Relationship with the Mentor: 
2) PCs Real Relationship with the Mentor: 

The Raftmaster 
1) PCs Public Role on the Blackwater Cat and Relationship with the Raftman: 
2) PCs Real Role and Relationship with the Raftmaster: 
3) Public Reasons the PC is considering leaving the Cat (can be individual or group):
4) Real Reasons the PC is considering leaving the Cat (can be individual or group):

The Past
1) Keystone event that made you want/need to leave home:
2) Keystone event that led you to serving at the Northmor Outpost:
3) A lost love (does not have to be a person) 
4) A phobia (does not have to be debilitating) 
5) Someone you know in the Lost Village that other people may not know 
6) A secret that your fellow PCs know about you, but the world at large does not: 
7) A secret you've not yet shared with any of your fellow PCs, but would be interesting if it came out during play: 
8) A secret that you shared with the Mentor: 
9) A recurring dream:
10) Who is one person not already detailed that is important to you, and what is your relationship to them?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, this is very interesting. Not sure if my English is good enough ^_^ 
But I'll try to get some ideas together anyway. I'd like to play (mechanically) an Elf archer ranger. Aside from mechanics, a seasoned Outpost warden (30-32 years of age). Probably of dark character, maybe has lost wife or children in a violent way years ago and subsequently joined the Outpost troop. I'll think more about, let's name him Culhwych for now.

The Mentor:
2)Now in his sixties, Culhwych still remembers him at the peak of his maturity. strenght and endurance have been replaced by wisdom and a comforting smile of confidence. A reassuring presence at all times, by the fire in the tiredness of night as in the heat of battle.
3)An emblazoned dagger, far better crafted than any weapon or object normally seen in the Northmoor. "Mentor" doesn't say where it comes from, often answering "Oh, it's from a long time ago" or such when asked about it.

The Ranger:
Question:Is the ranger really a halfling, or just mechanically? If he is fundamentally different than the humans in the setting, how is he viewed?

The Raftmaster:
2)Maybe he is a good warrior, but largely uninterested in the lives of his employees? Maybe a former companion of the Pcs died during a particularly dangerous mission under him? 

The King:
1)King Aleras sounds smooth.
2)rumor: The King hasn't showed his face in the last two years. His voice only is heard from behind a thick curtain, behing which the throne is located.

The Big city:
1)Lindinis. Sounds a bit like London's ancient name I think.
2)A witch hunt has recently begun in the City. Alchemy and Spellcasting is prohibited and persecuted, save for those in service of the King.

Preferred Party role:
First choice: As I said, archer ranger, so a Striker.
Second choice: anything, really. Maybe a rogue? 

If you like these (few, I know) ideas, I'll post more as more come to mind, Apprentice.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree that this is VERY interesting!

The Mentor
1-name- Jarod Hornheim
2-description- Clean shaven, unlike most men of the realm.

The Raftmaster
1-name- Arbolest Tringum
2-description- A good warrior, as stated before, but he is becoming more concerned with staying alive now that he is getting older, and this is causing the development of his reputation as a coward, which is false.

The Ranger
1-name- Humboldt
2-description- Indeed, he is a halfling. And he wears his limp, gained in honorable service to the king, with great pride.

The King
1-name- Aleras "the Unhinged"
2-rumor- The king's retreat behind the omnipresent curtain began about the same time as the death of his wife during childbirth.   Rumor has it that the child survived, but no one has seen him/her.

The Big City
1-name- Lindinis sounds very good to me
2-known for- also known for its bakers, who craft the most exquisite strawberry tarts around.

Preferred Party Role
1-first choice- Human Cleric (so-called "leader", but I shrink from such appellations, and prefer "Healer")
2-second choice- Human Warlord
3-third choice (if I can be allowed one)- Human Wizard


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2008)

This looks fun!  Mechanically I'm pretty sure I want to do a front-liner, but I'm torn between melee cleric and simple fighter, so the mechanical stuff will have to wait a little bit.  As for my ideas...

The Mentor
1) Name of Mentor: Soren
2) Description of Mentor: A Warlord and former captain in an army somewhere, he's missing an eye and has an impressive collection of scars, but he doesn't let that make him bitter - in fact, he's one of the most easygoing people the party knows, really.
3) Description of Mentor's Signature Item: A coin he carries with him from some far-off land, picked up as spoils of war and kept as a keepsake.

The Raftmaster
1) Name of Raftmaster: Lhyren
2) Description of Raftmaster: Always one step ahead - or at least _he's_ sure he is.  Lhyren always has big plans, and wild schemes to get rich, but somehow they never seem to pan out quite as well as he hopes.  Still, he's an eternal optimist, and never lets the occasional failure get him down.

The Ranger
1) Name of Ranger: Tynos
2) Description of Ranger: He is a retired adventurer, and has has a limp that he doesn't talk about. He used to do big jobs for the King, but he retired after a big failed job many years ago. He now serves as both bartender and bouncer for the tavern he runs, and keeps a collection of dried objects above the bar which he claims is an ear from every person who's given him too much trouble in the bar.  Nobody is really sure whether or not this is a joke.

The King
1) Name of the King: Aleras works.
2) Rumor about him: Some say that the disappearance of prospectors from the Lost Bog is a plot by King Aleras to secure the wealth hidden there for the throne.  Mostly this rumor can be found among those that scoff at the more popular rumor that the Old Ones are still hiding in there....somewhere.

The Big City
1) Name of the Big City: Lindinis sounds fine.
2) What it's known for: Whether you're big, small, old, young, man or woman, Lindinis has a job for you.  The city of Lindinis is in a constant state of expansion - not contained by walls for over a hundred years - and each year a new wave of immigrants and fresh-faced youth from the countryside swells its size.  As a result, the city is layered like an onion, getting more settled and wealthier the deeper you go in.

Your Preferred Party Role:
Either Leader or Defender


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've only been in one 4e game so far, and it didn't last long- I'd be willing to take another stab at it.  The description of the setting sounds particularly interesting.  Here are my ideas/additions:

The Mentor:
Name: Marcos Tanner ("Da" or "Father", depending on the situation)
Description: A widower, he seems to have a soft spot for children- but for his own recruits and troops he is well-known to be a bit of a hard-case.  In the case of both of my concept ideas, he is a father figure (in one case an actual adoptive father- in lieu of children he never had; in the other a stand-in for a dead or missing father- a status he accepts grudgingly, but with good grace).
Item: His former wife's wedding ring- when he is particularly maudlin he talks to it as if his wife is still there.

The Raftmaster:
Name: Guidry MacLynn
Description: A burly, nearly square fellow- as deadly with a bargepole or an oar as most men are with a sword.  Once a promising sergeant at the outpost, he went into the bog to seek his fortune- when he returned he was changed; still respected for his strength and skill as a raftman, but now possessed of a dark, even cruel sense of humor- and a badly-hidden fear of the dark (The Blackwater Cat has far more lanterns than it needs, and he uses an awful lot of lamp oil).

The Ranger:
Name: Quinn
Description: Short and slight, but a master of the blade; the scar on his leg looks like a coiled burn mark- as if from a red-hot tentacle, and it has never fully healed, no matter what has been tried.

The King:
Name: Aleras works fine
Rumor: For several months before his "disappearance", it was rumored that he had developed a nearly overwhelming interest in oracles and fortunetellers- his agents scoured the kingdom for them, and many of those who answered the summons were never seen again (or so it is said).  No one seems to know what question he wanted to find the answer to...

The Big City:
Name: Lindinus- an attempt to rename it New Lindin (during the rebuilding years after the Great fire a century ago) never seemed to take hold, and the older name has taken over in nearly everyone's mind.
What it is known for: The libraries and bookshops- it seems like there is one on every corner.  And of course The Library- nearly anyone in the kingdom who has even the slightest spark of talent for wizardry ends up here, at least for a while.  While it is not a formal school of magic, it is one of the most well-known places to learn.

Party role:
1st choice: Controller (Eladrin wizard, MC with fey-lock; a successful apprentice, brainy but mysterious- they say the blood of the Old People runs very strong in her veins); born who-knows-where, abandoned at the Outpost; spent her early years there but was sent to the Big City (or elsewhere) as a wizard's apprentice; returned to the Outpost after her apprenticeship, doing various tasks- she seems inordinately fond of fire.

2nd choice: Striker (Human rogue- artful dodger, MC with wizard; a failed apprentice, sarcastic and sharp); born near the Outpost/lost village area, sent to the Big City at a young age, returned in mid-teens to work as a scout at the outpost.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm an example!  WOot!


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

Great responses so far!

Here are a few comments.

I did not mean to discourage people whose first language is not English. I was mostly referring to those whose first language is engish, but they still can't write. Not that you have to be perfect. Just not terrible. 

First, to the question. All characters that are not bad guys will be skinned as human. Since I went with halfling for the Ranger, he will be short, but still human.

Also, please don't listen to any of the Return to Northmoor Podcasts. It might spoil the fun. There were a few answers that were really close to how they played it in the podcasts.

Here are things I like so far. Feel free to suggest changes or additions, to any of the material so far, including the stuff in the glossary. I will keep world building for several more days unless I get some really strong stuff to work with and feel like we are done here.

The Mentor ("Da", "Father" or "Captain", depending on the situation)
Name- Jarod Hornheim
Description- Clean shaven, unlike most men of the realm. A widower, he seems to have a soft spot for children- but for his own recruits and troops he is well-known to be a bit of a hard-case. He is a father figure (in one case an actual adoptive father- in lieu of children he never had; in the other a stand-in for a dead or missing father- a status he accepts grudgingly, but with good grace). A Warlord and former captain in an army somewhere, he's missing an eye and has an impressive collection of scars, but he doesn't let that make him bitter - in fact, he's one of the most easygoing people the party knows, really.
Item: His former wife's wedding ring- when he is particularly maudlin he talks to it as if his wife is still there.

The Raftmaster:
Name: Guidry MacLynn
Description: A burly, nearly square fellow- as deadly with a bargepole or an oar as most men are with a sword. Once a promising sergeant at the outpost, he went into the bog to seek his fortune- when he returned he was changed; still respected for his strength and skill as a raftman, but now possessed of a dark, even cruel sense of humor- and a badly-hidden fear of the dark (The Blackwater Cat has far more lanterns than it needs, and he uses an awful lot of lamp oil). He is a good warrior, but largely uninterested in the lives of his employees. A former companion of the PCs died during a particularly dangerous mission under him. Always one step ahead - or at least he's sure he is. MacLynn always has big plans, and wild schemes to get rich, but somehow they never seem to pan out quite as well as he hopes. Still, he's an eternal optimist, and never lets the occasional failure get him down. He is becoming more concerned with staying alive now that he is getting older, and this is causing the development of his reputation as a coward, which is false.

The Ranger
1) Name of Ranger: Still looking
2) Description of Ranger: He is a retired adventurer, and has has a limp that he doesn't talk about. He used to do big jobs for the King, but he retired after a big failed job many years ago. He now serves as both bartender and bouncer for the tavern he runs, and keeps a collection of dried objects above the bar which he claims is an ear from every person who's given him too much trouble in the bar. Nobody is really sure whether or not this is a joke. Short and slight, he was once was a true master of the blade.

The King:
1)King Aleras.
2)rumor: The King hasn't showed his face in the last two years. His voice only is heard from behind a thick curtain, behind which the throne is located. For several months before his "disappearance", it was rumored that he had developed a nearly overwhelming interest in oracles and fortunetellers- his agents scoured the kingdom for them, and many of those who answered the summons were never seen again (or so it is said). No one seems to know what question he wanted to find the answer to...The king's retreat behind the omnipresent curtain began about the same time as the death of his wife during childbirth. Rumor has it that the child survived, but no one has seen him/her.

The Big city:
1)Lindinis, an attempt to rename it New Lindin (during the rebuilding years after the Great fire a century ago) never seemed to take hold, and the older name has taken over in nearly everyone's mind.
2) Whether you're big, small, old, young, man or woman, Lindinis has a job for you. The city of Lindinis is in a constant state of expansion - not contained by walls for over a hundred years - and each year a new wave of immigrants and fresh-faced youth from the countryside swells its size. As a result, the city is layered like an onion, getting more settled and wealthier the deeper you go in. Libraries and bookshops seem to be on every corner within "The Big Walls", the outer wall that contains most of the city except for the newest growth. Of course The Library is the largest, and nearly anyone in the kingdom who has even the slightest spark of talent for wizardry ends up here, at least for a while. While it is not a formal school of magic, it is one of the most well-known places to learn. This has all changer recently, as a witch hunt has recently begun in the City. Alchemy and Spellcasting is prohibited and persecuted, save for those in service of the King. Lindinis is also known for its bakers, who craft the most exquisite strawberry tarts around.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 16, 2008)

This is really taking a shape. A great one...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2008)

Since Leif wants the leader/healer role, I think I'll go with a fighter-type - probably a Great Weapon fighter with a maul, either base human or a reskinned dwarf.  I'm thinking about making him a blacksmith-type.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 16, 2008)

Just as an aside, I am OK with forgotten realms stuff for chargen, but I don't have the books, so I am unsure how this would work. We would need to work that out. DMG races are fine as well. Reskinning will be necessary.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooh, I may try a Swordmage then, actually, I've been looking for a place to try that out.  Still would probably keep a similar concept to before, and still fill the same role, but with some different powers and neat new tricks


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

Nac Mac, don't let my choice to play a cleric keep you from doing the same, or multiclassing to cleric.  I was being purely selfish when I picked cleric, so how can I expect anyone else to do differently?  I always have the Warlord fallback position, and I'm not entirely sure that we definitely have a Wizard yet, either, so that might be better for me.....

But, if worst comes to worst, I'm sure we could do just fine, or better than fine with two clerics in the party.  We might have to coordinate as far as deities are concerned, but that's no trouble for me.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Two clerics is great. Two strikers is great. Two defenders is great. Please, only one controller. It is hard enough protecting one. If two people want it bad enough, then fine, but I think that I would feel better with a more durable party.

As for the warlord, I am not sure how intensely I want to have to stick to a battlegrid. I was thinking of using these http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/222338-boardless-combat-rules.html for combat. I am not sure what that will do for the warlord. I really like them as a class, but we might need to work on their utility without a board. I am up for suggestions from others with more experience on this matter.

As for dieties, I would like to stick to a monotheistic "God", "The Creator", "The Light", "The Sheltering Hand". There are other powers like fey and such, but "God" is who clerics worship. Clerics don't have to be professional clergy either. We will stay away from any real world religious conotations, and just make it a very generic diety. This sticks to the post-Roman Irish theme. This will also just be a reskinning of the PHB dieties. Use any game crunch you like.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

So, am I understanding you correctly that clerics in the party may choose any PH deity that they like, as far as domains, grated powers, etc. go, but all of these "deities" are just going to be different aspects/incarnations/ avatars of One All-Encompassing God, who will just be named "God"?  So, as far as different granted powers and different domain spells are concerned, it'll be like different ways of worshiping the same God have led to different powers among His followers?

Cool.  I like it!

And, btw, if you're not sure what to do with a Warlord, then I would really be up a creek, because I would, most likely, be totally lost with running one properly.  And, incidentally, I have exactly ZERO experience at playing one.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

You got it.

We could definitely work something out, but I have no experience with them, and it might be hard without a board. I am definitely open to the idea though. I like them as a class.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

Leif, don't worry about it.  I'm gonna run with the swordmage concept, as I've never had the opportunity to play one before   I might do a slightly different concept, having done some more thinking, and play a kind of distracted dreamer type.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, if you're sure, Nac Mac.  

[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle] Incidentally, I've never really forgiven myself for our first interaction on ENWorld, back when you submitted a character to Scotley's/My "Constables of the Fourteenth Ward" game and I pretty much shot down every idea that you threw at us.  For what it's worth, I am truly sorry.  And, for what else it may be worth, I've been fully resupplied with my medication since then!  j/k[/sblock]


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't get too involved with Chargen yet. We still have world building to do. 

I also haven't given out the chargen assignments yet.

Lets try to get another player interested, do a little more world building, and get excited about the world before we get excited about our characters. Keep them in mind, but don't get wed to a concept until we have gotten more stuff done.

Almost anything is open for world building. Let me know your ideas and elements that you would like to see.

How about ideas for an organization. Something that could exert influence in the kingdom.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, how about this (derived from the stuff on Lindinis):

The Illurian Sages are an organization of respected scholars and other wise men known throughout the land for their level-headedness and knowledge.  While they can be found in many places, the central chapterhouse of this order is, of course, located in the Great Library of Lindinis, and is home to some of the most respected historians and scholars in the known world.

The Sages survived the recent witch-hunts relatively intact, after publicly repudiating texts on wizardry and magic, but the Illurians have more secrets than most know.  In fact, the Sages count among their number more than a few powerful wizards, but those with arcane power are loathe to use it - both because they know it might bring the populace down upon them, and also because they believe that 'practical' applications of magic are firmly secondary to the theoretical studies.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice. Lets touch on organized religion and commerce as well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> Almost anything is open for world building. Let me know your ideas and elements that you would like to see.
> 
> How about ideas for an organization. Something that could exert influence in the kingdom.




What kind of an organization, or what kind of influence?  Any preference?  A shining force for good, a shadowy force of villainy, or something in between?
If good, perhaps the Kingsguard- in ancient times they were just as the name indicates, a sort of national police force, recruiting heavily amongst moral churchmen and paladins; with the recent decline in royal authority, they have become more autonomous, and can be found protecting travelers and handing down justice just about anywhere that qualifies as civilization.   While their name is still respected, everyone knows that they don't really work for the king nowadays.

If evil, perhaps an extension of the "witch hunt" atmosphere which has spread from Lindinus- a repressive (claiming to be "official") organization of agents scouring the kingdom for arcanists and offering an ultimatum; work for them (sorry, I meant 'for the king') or face the consequences.  They might also be perhaps a bit too interested in artifacts and lore of the Old People.  (This is a bit trite and 'Inquisition-ish', but could work- not as obvious as the Lightbringers in the Wheel of Time).  

If somewhere in between, perhaps a secretive network of arcanists and their agents, operating as gypsy-like wanderers (or in Irish terms, tinkers); they are interested in those with arcane potential, or 'the Old Blood'- they say they offer safety, training, and lore, but who can say if they are telling the truth...


On an semi-related note, how much of an "outside world" is there, at least in common usage or knowledge terms?  Are there other foreign kingdoms that most kingdom folk might recognize?  If so, perhaps a foreign nation/culture/competing church is seeking to spread influence or weaken the kingdom from within- secretly, of course.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

Speaking for my own, personal tastes, I like everything contained in pathfinderq1's post.  I don't see why ALL of those items couldn't work, unless one or more of them are in conflict with ideas already in place in the DM's grand scheme of things. 

I would just add that the Kingsguardsmen should always travel at least in pairs, if not in larger groups.  The members of a "squad" of Kingsguardsmen could take turns adjudicating disputes as they travel about the countryside.  But they should never travel far alone, as that would make them easy marks for the enemies of the King and of the Kingdom, who are, after all, everywhere and nowhere.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

How about a schism of sorts in the official power?  You've got the Kingsguard, the older police force that people mostly trust and respect, and a newer, more urban 'secret police' that uses questionable methods and hunts down arcanists?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

These are all great ideas.

I especially like the inquisition idea. How about a fanatical sect that has gained too much influence in the Church, say with the help of the merchant guild. Originally a result of fear of the growing darkness. They are in secret opposition to the King. The witch hunt was an effort to destabilize one of the kings powerbases, namely arcanists. The merchants guild are just greedy, and see opportunity.

The Kingsguard are great. They are an elite faction of the regular Army. A knighthood. Maybe mostly Swordmages and Paladins? The Church is trying to gain control of them, but they are resisting. Room for some moral ambiguity, especially if the Church co-opts their name for the inquisitors.

As for the outside world, we'll keep it somewhat sketchy so we fullfill the Points of Light theme. A few ideas are good, but keep them loose.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys rock!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> How about a schism of sorts in the official power?  You've got the Kingsguard, the older police force that people mostly trust and respect, and a newer, more urban 'secret police' that uses questionable methods and hunts down arcanists?




That might create an interesting dynamic, especially when the two groups interact- one side having a good, established reputation and respect (but in current times, no 'official' mandate), while the other side is sneaky and often suspect, but has (or claims to have) the formal authority.  Messy- especially for those caught in between.

Commerce-wise, a similar rift can be opening, as the king's sphere of influence shrinks.  Once upon a time, there was a kingdom-wide system of coinage, well-maintained roads for merchants to travel on, and a respectable network of commerce.  Now, as the kingdom is less-centrally controlled, things are falling apart: the roads are dangerous, and in disrepair, so many towns are becoming far more self-sufficient; those who act as traveling merchants might be brave, or desperate, or con-men; and the old monetary standards are less respected (but everybody respects gold, now exchanged by pure weight- and this has increased interest in the Great Bog, despite its danger, because the ancient gold has an even stronger pull).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

I like those ideas, they sound like fun.

As far as the Kingsguard goes, I'd personally have them be Fighters, Paladins and Rangers mostly.  At this point I'd have the Arcane power-source being looked rather unfavorably on (which can lead to fun for whichever PCs use it).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> These are all great ideas.
> 
> I especially like the inquisition idea. How about a fanatical sect that has gained too much influence in the Church, say with the help of the merchant guild. Originally a result of fear of the growing darkness. They are in secret opposition to the King. The witch hunt was an effort to destabilize one of the kings powerbases, namely arcanists. The merchants guild are just greedy, and see opportunity.
> 
> ...




This works for me.  For the "Inquisition", the merchant guild idea ties well into my idea (in the other post) about commerce- with the slow disintegration of a formal trade network/structure, the guild merchants would be looking for either a new source of power/influence, or a way to restore the old network.  Building a new organization might be one route, and that organization (whatever their original intent) has grown beyond their control, into an "Inquisition" (we'll have to come up with a better name- where did that thesaurus go?).  For the Kingsguard, a knighthood works well- some paladins (particularly among the older members), some fighters and warlords, some swordmages (though I don't have the FR stuff for 4e, I can pick up a great deal through context).


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, this has shaped up rather well, went quicker than I had expected, and was really fun and surprising for me as a DM. Made quick work of creating a setting.

I have posted chargen info and assignments. Have fun, and lets communicate about our public ideas. There is also a lot of room for sectrets, but we need to fit together as a group.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll work on the char-gen "homework" tomorrow at work, and I'll put something out tomorrow evening.  Considering how well this has shaped up in not even one day, perhaps we will acquire another player or two in the meantime.  I do not have any 4e material beyond the 3 core books, so anything I end up with will come from there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Party roles discussion:
It looks like we have four people so far, plus whoever we pick up soon (one or two, at most)- so those already aboard can probably go with their first choice concepts.  If nothing has changed, that gives us:
1. Striker (archer/ranger)
2. Leader ("Healer"; cleric)
3. ?Defender, I think? (Swordmage)
4. Controller (Wizard)

I've only played one 4e game so far, as a fighter- so if we have anyone who _Really_ wants the controller slot, I'm perfectly willing to play a fighter or melee rogue.

Thoughts?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds great. We probably have a few days for chargen before anyone gets too anxious to get started, hopefully we will pick up another player. If we don't have a wizard, that is OK. I think it is the most disposable role in 4e. The others, especially leaders, are much more necessary. That said, a wizard can add a lot, and are really fun to play. If you would like to play one, go for it. I just don't want to be stacked with wizards.

This will be my first experience DMing 4e. I have only played a little bit, but we have plenty of time to look up rules and such if we need it, without making other people annoyed with us for taking the time.

The Return to Northmoor is written by a long time RPGA writer. He is putting it on a podcast, making it relatively easy for me to run it. (Hopefully). I will be changing a little fluff here and there, but most of this stuff is how he said it should be run, with player input and everything. I think I will be sending him some transcripts of our game as feedback for how it is going. This should be a very fun project.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm workin' up the character homework slowly, it'll take a bit .

Swordmages are, in fact, Defenders.  They use light armor, but have Intelligence as a primary ability so that works out alright.  Not as good as fighters at taking down single targets, but they have a lot of AoE powers and teleporty-stuff.

Basic character-ideas if others want to start collaborating...

A very absent-minded intellectual type, who served as a professional writer in the Outpost, taking dictated letters from illiterate miners.  On the Raft, he officially acts as a kind of consultant, providing the benefit of his extensive studies.  In actuality, he's also there as a competent fighter and user of magic, and was drawn there by a desire to find out what the Raftman knows about the Lost Bog - all part of his plans to publish a groundbreaking paper on the subject of said location.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 17, 2008)

One question relevant for character concept, apprentice: what kind of creatures (aside from pirates and such) are the Outposts defending northmoor against?

My only doubt is the "unboarded" system linked, it looked actually pretty complicated to me, but probably I'll just have to get used to it...


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys, we got noticed by the writers. They have a forum and we are linked from it. They have a feedback thread for people who play Return to Northmoor, that way fans can have some influence on the game. This is fantastic! It could almost be like having a professional writer write a game for us personally. (not really, but I can pretend)

That being said, I would appreciate it if there were no spoilers spread here in this thread. I also would appreciate it if the players stayed away from the podcasts for now. We are still in need of a fifth player, and I would appreciate it if only players that do not listen to this podcast apply to be in this game. Sorry. 

This is so cool!

I am not really sure about the boardless system either. We might just play a little fast and loose with the rules and not stick too closely to the board.

As for monsters, I am not totally sure. I am not writing this adventure, and it is still being written. I will possibly reskin the monsters anyway, so who knows. I am working on it. Are there any cool ideas that you guys have for an aquatic race of humanoid monsters that I could reskin the bad guys into? There have only been 5 types of monsters through advancement to second level, and that is as far as the module has gotten.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 17, 2008)

A couple of random ideas. 
A setting inspired to ancient Ireland doesn't look complete without some sort of Nature-worshipping religion or druidic sect. The most obvious thing that comes to mind is that this "religion" (more of a generic cult of sort, really) is scorned upon by the Churc, and has been persecuted for a long time in Lindinis.
But what if in the outside world, of which little is known, a small "revolution" is taking place, Druids at its head guiding the faithful towards the "return to the golden age", getting priests and officers out of villages and re-establishing the ancient traditions?
Some refugees might have repaired in Northmoor and spread the news...?
What d you think about it Apprentice? Too unfocused?


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

I was going to suggest something about an "ex-point of light," a city that had been overrun and consumed by the encroaching darkness.  Maybe the church there, or local arcanists had meddled with stuff that they hadn't ought to have messed with, or something.  Anyway, the idea was to be that the former city could be turned into a dungeon for us.  Well, an "encounter area," with the wizard's guild and the temple being actual, real dungeon-type thingys.  Anyway, I was going to suggest that, before I knew what the deal was with our adventure thread.  But I guess all of that is probably all taken care of already, isn't it?


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

But, then, my 'ex-point of light" idea could work hand in hand with Atanatotatos's druids.  Maybe it was the city of the druids that the church allowed to be overrun, and some adventurers have been hired by the druids to recover their lost items?  Or, on the other hand, maybe the druids themselves overran another city that had been built on some site that was sacred to them, and now the adventurers are sent in by the church to purge the druidic stain.  I dunno.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that we are about at the edge of what I feel comfortable setting down as cannon for our game at this point. We should get going and play a little before we paint ourselves into a corner. These latest are great, but lets hold off for a bit, and find out where our game takes us. 

I would like to add into the chargen assignment a little bit. Add this question to the PM of your character concept, 

Who is one person not already detailed that is important to you, and what is your relationship to them?

This game has started in a really interesting way for me. I am running a very flexible setting, with a lot of ability to reskin or define how we like. This means that I am not really aware of the overall plot, I get to discover it similarly to the players. It has also started with a lot of collaborative worldbuilding, and that adds some surprise for me, I get to discover the world in the same way as the players. Very fun so far, and we haven't even started playing yet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 17, 2008)

This seems interesting and I think I'd like to join but the worldbuilding part was very daunting for me today.  Can I put in a flag that I'd like to play, but not commit to a class yet?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

I had a feeling that you would want to be a part of this Charwoman Gene. If you look at my earlier post, I state that anyone that had posted in this thread could consider themselves on the roster. You had posted earlier, and I had you in mind when I wrote that.

Get involved with working out a shared relationship with the rest of the group. I have no problem if you aren't ready yet. No one else is either.

Now get cracking!


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

For an Important Person for my character (cleric??) I'd choose his older brother.  This older brother practically raised my character after our parents were killed by brigands.  He inherited the family inn, which he still runs, and he helped to fund my character's education and entry into the clergy.  Now my character feels that it is his duty to return the kindnesses shown to him all throughout his life, so after his expenses are paid and his tithes brought up to date, any excess funds will be sent to his brother (or, probably more accurately, put aside and sequestered for delivery to his brother at a later convenient time).


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 17, 2008)

I think i need to bow out.  The RP requirements are way too steep.  I'm not looking for that deep of RP.  I also have a problem with the forcing of montheism onto a quasi-real-world-analogue system and then putting in place a good-guy bad-guy dynamic with the church on the bad side... nah not for me

And I'm not sure I want to deal with the headaches of boardless play.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 17, 2008)

I understand. I am asking a lot of players. This is just me asking for them to share the load of worldbuilding. With the nature of this podcast AP, I am unable to read through the whole adventure to find out where it is going. I have to get the players to let me know what they want in a setting and who their characters are, then bridge the gap between this information and the adventure plot I am being given. Somewhat like improv, and I am going to go with pretty well whatever comes up, and hope that it isn't too difficult to make it all make sense. This will also take some effort on the part of the players. It can be a lot though, so I understand, and I appreciate the fact that you are fourthright about it. Better than having to deal with issues later. 

I also want to address the monotheism thing. I hope that we can keep it pretty generic. The "inquisitor" theme was an idea that evolved amongst everyone involved, and I feel like it has a lot of potential. I think that it gives a sense of shades of gray for the campaign, where there isn't necessarily a good guy/bad guy thing that is clear cut. That makes it necessary for characters to be a little more involved and not just one dimensional "I am a Hero" types. I think it will be fun to explore that.

I would like to differentiate between the idea of a less than pristine Church and the "diety" itself. The Church is active, has only recently become controlled by the fanatical "inquisitor" sect, and may have alienated many devout worshipers. They are a political force masquerading as a religious one, using religion to garner legitimacy. There are many religious persons who view the current Church as acting innappropriately. The "diety" is good, but uninvolved in the affairs of mortals. The Church has no monopoly on spirituality, but they would like people to think so, and it isn't even as homogenous as the statements about it so far would indicate. I hope that we can make it generic, but complicated, if that is possible. 

I was sorta thinking of a Three Muskateers sort of dynamic. The Church may be an antagonist, but "God" certainly isn't, and there are people with mixed motivation on all sides. It just gives you an idea who the players are in Lindinis, what the political climate is, what their assumed motivations are, etc...   Who knows how much or how soon this will come into play, or what this will evlove into, but it is background, and it helps to ground the characters in the story.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 17, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> I also want to address the monotheism thing.




Nah, I get it, I was semi-ranting.  I still think I don't have the time to devote.   Good Luck.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Party-building II: Concepts in development


I've made pretty good headway on the background questions for my lead concepts, and I am (as usual, it seems) having a bit of a tough time picking one to run with.  In the spirit of cooperative party design, I figured that I might post capsule versions here and see if anyone has a vote.  I've actually gone to 3 possibilities (listed below by nickname, in no particular order):

1. "Ox": "Longtooth shifter" male fighter (MC with Warlord), great weapon build (halberd); in three words- Loyal, Jovial, Violent; he talks tough and tries to act like a thug, but where his friends (or those in need) are concerned, he can be counted on to stand up (even if he never wants it mentioned in public).  Reskinning the Longtooth shifting as "Berserker rage".

2. "Otter": "Elf" female rogue (MC with ranger), artful dodger/melee rogue; in three words- Reckless, Friendly, Deadly; cheerfully sarcastic and sharp, an exceptional scout and talented knife-fighter; originally a runaway from the big city who made her way to the frontier in search of her missing "father"- she never found him, but she found a new life.

3. "Owl": "Eladrin" female wizard (MC with fey-lock), war wizard and nascent artillery piece; in three words- Weird, Smart, Dangerous; mysterious and odd, but very well-educated.  Abandoned as a foundling at the outpost years ago, adopted by the captain in place of children he never had; she went away to the city as an apprentice mage and returned only relatively recently- she would only say that her formal apprenticeship was over.  (Inspired by River Tam, to some extent, but not as crazy or unpredicatble- just weird and very smart; as the saying goes, she can kill you with her brain).  With the eladrin sword proficiency, might be too close to a swordmage- or a perfect compatriot.

ADDED: Any word yet on character generation mechanics?  I tend to do crunch and fluff development side-by-side, and it would help to be able to plug in numbers as I go.

I have been sneaking tidbits of Deadwood (for the Lost Village/frontier) and Firefly (for the itinerant riverboat)- I'm sure this comes through in the characters.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2008)

Ooo! Ooo! Mista Kott-er-ah! Mista Kott-er-ah!

I've not read the thread in depth (I will) but I love the idea of shared world building (and am in fact making something of an experiment with it in a game that's starting up here) and what I've skimmed I dig.

Will read in full and report back.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are both great sources for inspiration. Your concepts look great.

I hadn't realized that I hadn't given explicit enough chargen info. 1st level, use a standard point buy of 22, and follow method 2 for ability scores, as well as all the the usual PHB chargen rules. For equipment, use the standard starting gold for a character, 100 gold and you start with normal cloths. Any race in the PHB, MM, of FRPG, reskinned to be human. Any class from the PHB or FRPG. I only have to core three books, but other WotC books are fine as well for material, I will just have to be brought up to speed on the rules for anything that I don't have. We will go strictly by the books for crunch, and fluff is totally up for grabs.

I think that reskinning is really cool. Any concept that you can overlay on top of the rules is great. Want a cleric that wields a sword, but don't want to spend a feat to become proficient? Describe a mace as a sword, but use only rules that pertain to a mace. Want a wizard that uses timestop right out of the gait? Reskin the Sleep sell as a time vortex that slows/stops enemies. Want a wizard that summons an elemental? Try flaming sphere with a different description. You can do this on the fly or get a set of premade ideas. Swashbuckler? Rogue or ranger. Get creative, use the rulebooks for crunch, but let the fluff be anything that fits.

Here is an example I posted for another thread for inspiration. You don't need to rewrite the PHB to reskin though. Name the powers as normally in the OC thread, describe them any way that works in the IC thread.

Time Themed Reflavored Wizard
Powers
[SBLOCK=Telekinetic Burst]
*Telekinetic Burst* Wizard Attack 1
_You unleash the force of your mind to send enemies sprawling._
_______________________
*At-Will ~ Arcane, Thunder, Implement
Standard Action Close blast 3*
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Fortitude
_______________________
*Hit:* 1d6 + Intelligence modifier thunder damage, and you  push the target a number of squares equal to your Wisdom modifier. Increase damage to 2d6 + Intelligence modifier at 21st level.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Chill of Timelessness]
*Chill of Timelessness* Wizard Attack 1
_Time slows for the target as he is exposed to the fridgid darkness at the end of time._
_______________________
*At-Will ~ Arcane, Cold, Implement
Standard Action Ranged 10 
Target: *One Creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Fortitude
_______________________
*Hit:* 1d6 + Intelligence modifier cold damage, and the target is slowed until the end of your next turn.  Increase damage to 2d6 + Intelligence modifier at 21st level.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Feel the Effects of Time]
*Feel the Effects of Time* Wizard Attack 1
_The target shifts in the timestream to a point far in their future, their body a mere husk of it's former self._
_______________________
*Encounter ~ Arcane, Necrotic, Implement
Standard Range 10 Ranged 
Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Fortitude
_______________________
*Hit:* 1d10 + Intelligence modifier necrotic damage, and the  target is weakened until the end of your next turn.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Temporal Rift]
*Temporal Rift* Wizard Attack 1
_A temporary rift in the fabric of reality causes each target to be temporarily separated from the River of Time._
_______________________
*Daily ~ Arcane, Sleep, Implement
Standard Action Ranged burst 2
Target: *Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Will
_______________________
*Hit:*  The target is slowed (save ends). If the target fails its  first saving throw against this power, the target becomes  unconscious (save ends).
*Miss:* The target is slowed (save ends).[/SBLOCK]

For reference this is thunderwave, ray of frost, ray of enfeeblement, and sleep.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhm. Flaming sphere being a fire elemental is a really nice idea...


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that my game changed when I realized that the rules make the game interesting, the players and DMs creativity make the story interesting, and fluff belongs in the later and not necessarily the former. WotC fluff is dispensible. The rules are fantastic and seem to be balanced well. Keep the rules, only keep the fluff that is interesting.

I think that this is somewhat the approach that the Northmoor podcast adventure is taking. They give us a framework for the game, a decent plot, and we fill in any fluff that we like, within a few boundaries that they set out in the beginning. Their suggestions so far have been great. Sure, we are using some cliches for our worldbuilding, but the sum is an interesting world, and took us no time to set down.


By the way, how does this sound for a gridless combat system? Seems pretty simple. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/241564-grid-less-d-d-4th-edition.html#post4477775


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, wow!  The whole re-skinning idea has already warped my poor brain! I like it, though, feels kinda.....curvy.  I may need a bit of time to get through this.  Gosh, going by the rules as written now would just seem like a total cop-out for the imaginatively impaired!

RE:  Gridless combat --  In all my years of gaming, I can count on one hand the number of games I've played in that use miniatures.  Slightly more have used a battle mat to draw tactical diagrams, but, by far, most have been handled using nothing more that the imaginations of all involved.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow. Astonishing. That came together head-spinningly fast. I'm SO taking notes. A little too late for Toranthar (the aforementioned world I'm differently-collaboratively building with my players elsewhere on the boards).

I'm happy to contribute ideas to the glossary/roster, but I feel like the characters (and the sentiment of players and DM) are that they're plenty fleshed out.

So, I'll write up a concept with the questions and get it PMed to PA (is 'PA' okay?)

Good plan?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 18, 2008)

I have only used minis for Battletech. I was just making sure that everyone else was OK without them. I kinda thought that PbPers would be OK, but seeing as how 4e is really good as a tactical minis game, I wanted to try to retain as much of this as a strength of the system, without really depending heavily on the battlemat. Seems like the batlemat would be clunky for a PbP game.

Reskinning is amazingly addicting once you get started. The best thing for my excitement about D&D almost ever.

I got your character writeup Aparky and I like it. I looked into your PbP campaign thread. I didn't read more than the first page, but it looks interesting. I think that the difference here is that we almost completely ignored the game system and focused on the setting and character. I also set out a few constraints for design space to get the stuff going. I was totally surprised at the speed that this thing came together. I will give credit where credit is due, the prep materials for the module contained almost all of the stuff we did here. I added a few elements that i thought would be cool (reskinning, only humans, monotheism) and the rest was almost all from the other contributors. It was amazing. I couldn't have done anything like this all by myself.

Also, there is nothing wrong with sticking with the WotC fluff. We don't need to rewrite everything. I just would love to see some reskinning come out in our game. We could also add more as we go along.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

Gonna have to take back what I said before.  I looked at 4E 1L Cleric Powers, and I am not familiar enough with any of them yet to "re-skin" any of them.  I think the "skin" that's on them now sounds plenty good enough.  

Powers for my cleric are:  
at-will: Lance of Faith and Priest's Shield 
encounter:  Divine Glow 
daily:  Beacon of Hope.

For a deity, I am looking at Pelor.  (Obviously, my guy will be Good.) 

Method 2, 22 point-buy:
S 14 (5 pts)
D 13 (3pts)
C 12 (2 pts)
I 10 (0 pts)
W 15 (7 pts) +2 (Human racial adj.) = 17
C 14 (5 pts)

Racial stuff:  extra at-will power = Sacred Flame
Feats: Astral Fire + Pelor's Radiance (racial bonus)
Skills: Religion, Arcana, Insight, Healing + History (racial bonus)
Etc.:TBD


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 19, 2008)

I should have the writeup of the character done in the next day or so, I've been a little swamped.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 19, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> I should have the writeup of the character done in the next day or so, I've been a little swamped.




Ditto.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 19, 2008)

No problem. Take your time. I have a ton to do now as well, and I have some creative stuff of my own to do for this. This went way faster than I thought, faster than any other PbP startup I have been involved with, so we are actually ahead of schedule in my book. (As a medical student, I have a schedule for everything. Sad.)

In the mean time, if you guys want to send me your email addresses via PM, I will send you an invitation to the private blog I have created for this campaign. It will be really cool.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

more crunch added to my cleric last night, in case you didn't see it.  An actual, for real name could be coming soon, maybe?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 20, 2008)

No concept votes?  Anybody?  I like all three, and I'm still having decision issues- but I don't want to fully detail all three...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

I like Owl best.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I have to agree - Owl is my favorite.  But Ox is a close second.  And Otter works as well.  The key issue is:  Which one do YOU like best?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 20, 2008)

Pathfinder, I like Ox particularly.

Also, I as thinking it might be time to share some of the public aspects of our characters.
Mine is called Culhwych, and mechanically is an elf archer ranger, very deft, very wise.

But, aside from the crunch:

He is now in his 32nd year, a tall man of healthy constitution, his hair slightly unkept, tied in a tail, his beard unshoven and starting to turn grey. He often hides his expressions with the hood of his short mantle, particularly when he fights, and kills, but sometimes, his comrades can see the light in his eyes... a frightening, desperate flame.  
Culhwych was a Warden at the Outpost, frequently deployed at the walls or in supporting teams for recoinnance because of his exceptiona prowess with the bow.
He never talks about himself, but he has a friendlier relationship with Jarod than with the rest of the people. He treats him with the utmost respect, like a soldier with an officer. He shows him almost complete trust in most situations and gnerally relies on his wisdom and experience.
Culhwych was emplyed by Maclynn to serve as an archer on the Cat. His abilities were pretty well known at the Outpost, and the Raftman heeded Jarod's recomandation. He doesn't show his feelings about him anyway, and keeps his word as a recruitee, doing his job scupolously.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked Ox too. But I like Owl better.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 20, 2008)

So I think that I will just ask to make sure if I got this right.

Atanatotatos-Ranger
Leif-Cleric
Nac Mac Feegle-Swordmage
pathfinderq1-one of three, not sure which yet, but considering both a wizard and a fighter, both of which got positive responses from others.
Sparky-Undecided on class, character concept fleshed out, but I am guessing leaning toward warlock from the concept fluff, or am I missing a multiclass or reskinning somewhere?

Striker, leader, defender, and two still to be determined. This is great. Any classes to fill in the holes are great. Wizard makes us more well rounded, defender or leader makes us more durable, and striker gives us firepower. Fighter could give us firepower and durability. Warlock would give us firepower and control. Plus we could think multiclass. Many ways we could go, and all would be great.

For foes, the main foe immediately will be sahuagin. Undead will likely play a big role. These two have a high chance of being the bad guys at least through Heroic Tier. Others seem to be strange mutant non-intelligent monsters. Plus a fair number of reskinned humanoids as humans.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually, I'd like some suggestions on what class to take. I'll post a brief description of Orthanach and you lot can help me get his class squared away. I am leaning toward Warlock or Warlock MC and a 'tiefling' reskin or human (I like the freebies). The reason I haven't just said 'Warlock' because they don't have good weapon skills. If I pick straight human I can supplement weapon skills with feats (somewhat), but if I just do the Warlock MC, I'll go with 'tiefling.'

---

*Orthanach O'Cionaith* 
_/UR han ach/ /O KEN ee/_

He is a young, sturdy man who isn't exactly sure how old he is. Probably under a score of years, but maybe over. He was born some time in midwinter. He has short dark hair that lays in loose curls against his head. He has intense, clear brown eyes. His hands are heavily calloused from cutting peat and working kilns. 

Orthanach is an indentured servant. Originally from a family of freeborn peat cutters and kiln workers, the family was stripped of their freedom and Orthanach's service to the family's liegelord was commuted to an indenture that the lord then sold off. Orthanach would only speak of any of this under persistent inquiry over long periods of time... he does not trust or share easily.

The first any of you met this quiet, pious young man was as a soldier at the Outpost. His indenture had been sold to the lord whose lands included the Outpost.

There he tried to keep his head down and not draw attention to himself. He didn't make any real friends. He was a dependable and hard-worker who spent much of his leisure time in prayer. Occasionally chinks in his grim demeanor would appear, sometimes as violent outbursts of temper or sometimes as displays of deep compassion and empathy. As an indentured servant, his rights are few, so he tries to stay out of trouble, but these displays of anger and compassion usually end with him getting into trouble that could be very serious. He was lucky to have come under Jarod Hornheim's command. The Captain was sympathetic to the boy.

Recently Jarod brokered the sale of Orthanach's indenture to the Raftman.

Perceptive individuals would note that the boy's actual defining characteristic is a deep sadness.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 20, 2008)

Now this may seem strange Sparky, but the first class that came to my mind when I read you concept is... Paladin.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think that's strange at all. There really isn't a class apart from Wizard that I couldn't bend to the concept (and that I could do with re-skinning). The crunchy side would make Paladin a good fit with a Warlock MC, not that that's a big concern since it's just one power.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 20, 2008)

On a side note, PA mentioned we'll probably fight a lot of undead. Paladins are great for those.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not completely sure about the major role of undead, but the module author expresed a love for undead, and that was one of the reasons that a bog appealed to him. So I would expect a lot. Interesting not knowing what is coming, even as a DM. The published parts of the path only go to 2nd level so far.

Paladin sounds great. Also, the warlock MC sounds good. If you want to take another route with this, you could check out the "hexhealer" warlock/cleric MC on the wizards board. It seems like it is supposed to be a secondary meleer/secondary healer/guy with strange powers kinda character. Looked cool. Could play up the internal conflict going on in this character. You can find it here.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm, if we're going to be fighting undead that much, maybe I need to re-think my feat choices and try to work in Extra Turning and/or Improved Turning.  (Although, he does have a decent Cha score, so that helps.)  But, come to think of it, I think the granted power for priests of Pelor probably has something to do with battling undead.  Have to check that tonight.  Of course, there's always the consideration that simply Turning undead will just delay the inevitable fight, which we might prefer to get out of the way sooner rather than later.  Having a Paladin would help a lot, but not for a few levels.  (4th, I think?) 

^Woopsie-Daisy!!  Please pardon Leif while he has Edition Issues!

I'm not entirely sure that I see the connection between a bog and the undead.  In fact, I'm quite sure that it totally baffles me.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 20, 2008)

Remember, we're 4E now, turning is a radiant damage plus knockback AoE effect.  Paladins don't get it, but they can take the Pelor's Radiance Channel Divinity feat, which lets them use Channel Divinity to damage and stun all adjacent undead.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm, 'zat right?  And here I thought I was all set to play a 4e Cleric!  Guess I'd better hit the Book some more.  Thanks, Nac!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

One of the creepier traits of a peat bog is that dead animal matter tends to decay slowly in them, leading to well-preserved dead things all over the place.

Look at the 'Archaeology' section at Wikipedia. (I ran across this doing research for Orthanach.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep!  I'm officially Creeped-Out!  Seriously, that is wicked cool!  Can you quantify that at all?  How much slower? (Hmm, guess I could look myself if I wasn't so lazy....)


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

This article, contrary to what you say, suggests that the moisture level and the insect activity in a bog would contribute to increasing the rate of decomp. Decomposition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  And yet, instinctively, I know that you are correct.  Hmmm, a quandary.

Ok, got it!  "Bodies submerged in peat bog may become naturally "embalmed", arresting decomposition and resulting in a preserved specimen known as a bog body. The time for an embalmed body to be reduced to a skeleton varies greatly. Even when a body is decomposed, embalming treatment can still be achieved (the arterial system decays slower) but would not restore a natural appearance without extensive reconstruction and cosmetic work, and is largely used to control the foul odours due to decomposition." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decomposition

So, PA, got a template for the _Bog Body_?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 20, 2008)

So it looks like the concept list is down to 2 now, "Ox" and "Owl".  Some of this may depend on what Orthanoch ends up as; if he goes for Warlock (and thus another ranged Striker), I'd lean towards Ox as a heavy melee type.  Otherwise, I'll go with Owl, and I'll save Otter as a back-up idea.  Either way, it should be an interesting party mix.

So far, Ox (or rather, Brennan McMillan) is going to be fighting with a reach weapon (probably a glaive), so he ought to be fairly good at covering several non-melee types.  One facet of his personality which ought to amusing is his mild fear of walking dead- since he is "inspired" by Jayne Cobb from Firefly, the fear of Reavers became a fear of corporeal (or "walking") undead.  On the other side, Owl (or rather Aiffe Northwind) can fight with a longsword (and may be aiming for the Mage of the Spiral tower paragon path- or may go the paragon MC warlock route), but is far more likely to attack with spells- and she apparently has a prefernce for fire magic.  I'll get back to work- most of the background and mechanics stuff is done, but in longhand, so i still need to type it up.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Paladin, likely a Warlock MC.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

can someone please tell me where to find the 4e MC rules?

Got it now, thanks, pathfinderq1!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2008)

4e Multi-classing is handled through feats, and the rules are in the last 2 pages of the Feats section of the PH (208-209).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I'm gonna go with Paladin, likely a Warlock MC.




With that in mind, I'm going to go with "Owl"- Aiffe Northwind, "eladrin" wizard, MC with fey warlock.  As part of our reskinning, I'm thinking of altering the physical traits of her spellbook (same weight, cost, and capacity).  What I was thinking of was a specially prepared crystal orb, slightly larger than a clenched fist- the spells and rituals are contained within, and someone with the proper training can focus upon it to study the spells (the concept is like that of a Spellshard in the Eberron setting).  It is possible that such items exist as relics of the Old People, and Aiffe is not the only wizard who uses such a "book".  I'm even willing to dedicate one of her initial rituals to creating further such devices for her future "books"- cost and crafting time would be the same as for a regular spellbook, including purchasing (or finding) such a crystal.

Looks like a lot of warlocks around here- sure hope the Inquisition doesn't come looking around.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of dropping the MC Warlock feat because feats are so precious and letting 'tiefling' stand in for Orthanach's dire side.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2008)

So, with all the PC races reskinned as human, and little influence of foreign cultures, is Common the only useful language?  I'm thinking of having Aiffe's language proficiency in Elven represent a bit of a "forgotten" language, one that is not in current use- would that be viable?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I'm thinking of dropping the MC Warlock feat because feats are so precious and letting 'tiefling' stand in for Orthanach's dire side.




Could go either way, really- you could be "full human" and use the racial bonus feat for the Warlock MC, or be a "tiefling" and do without.  Either way you have one feat available.  Going tiefling AND taking the MC feat might be a bit much, though- but it could be an interesting link, as Aiffe and possibly some of the other PCs have a touch of warlock.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2008)

The +5 fire resist, infernal wrath and bloodhunt are all too appropriate to the concept to pass up. But to link our characters we could attribute all of these dire leanings together somehow, since we don't have to abide by the fluff even a little... some or all of our non-human or non-church-sanctioned abilities could stem from a similar source, something demon-related or something alien (for the Lovecraft feel)...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, sent in my stuff to the illustrious GM.  I'm glad to see we have a secondary defender, I'm really about half of one I think - decent AC, but not much in the way of Con.

[sblock=Leif]
I just noticed your apology from page one, and dude, don't worry about it .  I've had my share of moments on ENWorld I'm not terribly proud of .
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle]hehehe,  ok, man, thanks! 
I thought you missed that one![/sblock]


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 21, 2008)

For languages, ignore the demihuman languages. Abyssal, common, those will both be useful, and I think an "old tongue" would be appropriate, any others we might just have to wait on. There might be foreign languages, other old languages, etc...If you want your character to be a linguist, just name a few languages and I will see if I can add them in.

For the spellbook reskinned as an orb, I have no intention of ever stealing your spellbook, that is always a  thing to do to someone. For all I care, you don't even have to have a spellbook, it is just flavor to me. Use the mechanics for spellbooks to determine what spells you know, which ones that you have memorized, and all the usual ritual stuff, but the only reason you need a spellbook is for any flavor you desire. You can replace it with an orb, you can use an orb implement instead, you can use tatoos, read the stars, consider it an "oral tradition", whatever. Use the mechanics, but don't worry about needing an actual book. It is all just flavor.

For the future, I will just give you all a +1 "item bonus" to attacks, damage, defenses, and AC at levels 3, 7, 13, 17, 23, 27. This will obviously not stack with any "item bonuses" you might get from magic items. We will work out masterwork armors later, but I want to eliminate the magic christmas tree right from the beginning. The items that you will encounter will expand your abilities, in the form of item powers, and wonderous items, but the pluses will not need to come from magic items. Also, in their stead, I will give out ritual casting resources (can't think of the term right now, residuum?). I like rituals, and I think that the resource demand often precludes their use in many groups. So to eliminate any deterance from using them, I will just give out the resources that you need to use them. You won't have to choose between a new magic item and using a ritual for a cool effect.

Also, if there are crunch things in the WotC rules that are obviously there to enforce the WotC fluff, if you want them changed, I will definitely take that into consideration (eg. elemental keywords, maybe racial ability mods, not sure what else). We will try to keep things by the book, but we don't have to be purists if it will enhance our game to stray a little.

I still need a few people's email addresses. Everything sounds like it is going along very well though. I like our group.

Swordmage
Paladin
Wizard
Ranger
Cleric

Perfect.

Edit: Nac Mac, I haven't gotten what you sent. I am not sure what happened.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, hey, messages cap at 5000 characters.  Trying again 

[sblock=PrecociousApprentice]
Also, e-mail is fpmirror@gmail.com
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, PA, what format do you want our PCs in?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 21, 2008)

Format? The questionare part should be in the same format that I sent it. For character sheets, any format is fine. If you have a partucular sheet that you like, send it on that. Otherwise, whatever you like. 

Got the info now Nac Mac. Thanks. Nice reskins on the powers. Gives it a very swordmaster feel, instead of the usual "magic swordsman" feel of the swordmage. I like it. 

Everyone should check their junkmail box to see if the blog invite I sent was received. Some of you haven't responded.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2008)

First natural 20 of the game and it's wasted on initiative


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, guys, you'll have to find a new cleric. turns out that I'm not going to have time for the game after all.  Please accept my regrets,
Leif


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> Sorry, guys, you'll have to find a new cleric. turns out that I'm not going to have time for the game after all.  Please accept my regrets,
> Leif




Sorry to lose you.  Maybe we can get the GM to edit the thread title to say "recruiting one" or "recruiting cleric"?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah, dang, Leif, that's too bad. 

As to a replacement, we wouldn't necessarily need a Cleric, a Warlord would be a pretty good swap, or even a Paladin with decent WIS. I could also bump up Orthanach's WIS to 16 (swap CHA and WIS and re-work his powers) as well to get him to 3 lay-on-hands a day. 

Two Paladins would be cool actually, with more challenges flying around it might be easier to manage the battlefield.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Getting things moving*

I think it might be good to put up a bit of information that would be known to all the other PCs here- basic description, obvious traits or powers, that sort of thing.  Since we have (presumably) worked together on the Blackwater Cat for a while now, at least some observations would have been made.

Here is what I have for Aiffe:

Name: Aiffe Northwind (pronounced A-fee)
Description: Aiffe is an attractive young woman, of perhaps eighteen or twenty years of age.  She is just over average height, with a slim build and the graceful movements of a trained dancer.  She usually keeps her long red-gold hair tied back, either in a simple braid or wound with a red scarf.  Her sparkling eyes seem perhaps just a bit too big for her face, and her skin has the slightest hint of a golden-bronze tone to it- while her features are a bit too sharp for true beauty, she has a compelling and exotic look about her.  Most of the time her eyes seem to have an unfocused 'far away' look, as if she were perpetually just waking up from some kind of dream.  For clothing she prefers either basic black or shades of red and orange- the colors of flame and autumn.  She usually wears loose-cut black trousers tucked into soft calf-high boots, and a simple linen shirt under a heavier, high-collared wool jacket- a fashion that would be just abit odd or foreign even in as cosmopolitan a city as Lindinus.  She also wears a long sword in a sheath across her back, and a heavy hunting knife at her belt.

Obvious traits: Aiffe is quiet, and bit of a scholar- she is always in search of new books to read.  She rarely seems to sleep.  She has a particular trinket, a sphere of cloudy swirling crystal about the size of a clenched fist- she spends a notable amount of her free time staring at it as if studying it, or watching something.  She has some arcane training, and has been known to use her wizardry fairly freely- both in day to day work, and in the few fights she has engaged in; she seems to have some affinity for fire...  She spends some time nearly every day to practice a form of dancing with her sword- it is hard to say whether this is exercise, training, or a sort of moving meditation.

On board the Cat: Much as she was at the Outpost, Aiffe acts as a clerk and bookkeeper aboard the Cat, in addition to other minor tasks.  She also seems to be learning the basics of piloting a riverboat.  While MacLynn doesn't seem to like her an awful lot (and occasionally worries that she will bring the attention of the Inquisitors), he does seem to value her sharp mind- whenever he has to negotiate or make complicated deals, he usually brings Aiffe along.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with pathfinder on the opportunity of posting this kind of info.
I have already done so a few posts ago, maybe on previous page...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2008)

PA, is there a place at the blog or on that Tangler site (whatever it's going to be for) that we could post this stuff?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> I agree with pathfinder on the opportunity of posting this kind of info.
> I have already done so a few posts ago, maybe on previous page...





Given Culhwych's age, it is possible that he was at the Outpost 8 years or so ago- in which case he might remember Aiffe as a young girl, before she went off to the big city to learn wizardry.  Back then she was much more talkative and obviously insatiably curious.  She might or might not remember him as well.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 22, 2008)

For this game, once we've rolled init (I have, I think, hopefully you got it), what should we post/where should we post it?

As for public info...

Llewellyn is tall, slender, and gives the impression that a strong breeze might blow him away at any minute.  His nose almost constantly in a book, he doesn't look like a particularly dangerous foe in combat.  This appearance, however, is deceptive.  In between his long stretches of reading and writing, Llewellyn practices the use of his longsword religiously, and he wields it with an impressive amount of skill - especially compared to his usual absent-minded clumsiness.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 22, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Given Culhwych's age, it is possible that he was at the Outpost 8 years or so ago- in which case he might remember Aiffe as a young girl, before she went off to the big city to learn wizardry.  Back then she was much more talkative and obviously insatiably curious.  She might or might not remember him as well.




In the concept he's been there for five years, but changing it is no big deal... 
What might come of this?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 22, 2008)

So now that we have all seen the blog, I must confess that I may have gotten too creative for my own good. I created the blog for a purpose, and now I guess that I need to ask the group what they think of it. Here is my plan and the reasoning behind it.

I would like to use the blog as our play area. I didn't start out with this in mind, but the idea evolved as I organized this game. It will allow us many things not available here on En World. I have no intention of completely ditching En World. I would like to post our game as a Story Hour. Here are the things that I see us getting out of this.

1) As many threads as we would like, without bothering people. We will be able to divide the action into scenes, and use a different thread for each. Easier referencing later.

2) With a blog, we are able to create multimedia adventures. I can post mp3s, embeded pics, and video. Maybe over the top, but I think that it creates atmosphere.

3) With the use of a Tangler embeded forum, we can basically create persistent chat rooms, with multimedia capabilities, and use them the same as a forum. This allows us to potentially have real time battles to speed things up at intense times.

4) We can choose our nicknames on the blog. This will let us refer to each other by character name, not En World Handle. Helps to keep atmosphere intact.

5) I can organize everything so that we have easy access to a dice roller, files, IC threads, OC game threads, OC non-game threads, etc... It just makes my OCD a little easier for me to bear when everything is organized.

6) We control access to the play threads, so no one else can post and disrupt our mojo.

You will not have any extra requirements beyond what En World requires. I will handle everything. This is not much different than En World PbP. Just kinda like an online tabletop in that it is our space. I guess I could have communicated all this as I thought of it, but I thought that the surprise would be fun when you got to see the pretty website and audio I put together. Please forgive me for not being totally out in the open.

Now it is time for me to ask what you guys think. If this all seems like a crock, and you would rather just stick to the tried and true enworld thread, let me know and I can quit wasting time on stuff that you don't like. If you have questions, I will gladly answer. If you think I am an insensitive jerk who can take a hike, let me know. Any which way, we are close to ready to go. We just need to get a Leader (bad role name).

Let me know.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 22, 2008)

If we get no interest in the cleric or warlord job, then I have three solutions.

1) Anyone that would like to revise their mechanical concept can do so. You could add some multiclass to cover the deficit.

2) I can run a cleric NPC. I have a great concept that would avoid any possibility of spotlighting the cleric too much. He would be mute. I have a lot of his character concept worked out already.

3) We could play without a leader. Dangerous, but I am sure we could do it.

Opinions? Time period that people don't mind waiting for another player? Leads on other players that might like to join?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2008)

I actually think the blog site looks really nice, and dig the atmosphere. I don't have much truck with blogs myself (the word itself drives me nutty). The only reservations I have really are about the ability to edit posts. I've been known to revisit posts and spruce them up or to edit posts with errors and the like. EN World (and most forums) have that going for them, in addition to relatively robust text-editing abilities.

That's what I would miss. 

I'm happy with the mute cleric as well, happy to recruit a player, happy to futz with Orthanach's fluff a bit - his BG doesn't lend itself to Warlord (and I would choose that over Cleric), but, as I said, re-skinning can render almost anything workable.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 22, 2008)

Tangler is editable in all the same ways that a regular forum post is. It is just writen in an Ajax shell, so posts are displayed as they are posted, just like a chat room. This means that it is a little less clunky to do real time. It also is way easier and less clunky to add other media and files than a normal forum. Otherwise, works the same.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh well, I think the blog idea, in theory, is great. Simply, I've never done this, in my (not very long) pbp experience, so I might not be able to see all the advantages and drawbacks. So it's worth a try!
The only thing that doesn't seem very feasible is real-time play. We might well live on the other side of the world to each other so...

And... I kinda saw it coming when I saw the dice roller


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will have to admit a strong preference for keeping things here on the EN World boards, and just using Invisible Castle for die rolls like everybody else here does.  The multimedia stuff adds very little for me-most of the game is already playing well enough in my brain.  The gametable and particularly chat rooms are basically useless to me as well, and having three extra websites to keep track of (blog, second die rolling site, tangler) means I am significantly less likely to check on things frequently.  Among other things, keeping stuff spread out means that I will be out of game most of next week while traveling (Tuesday night to Sunday night)- while I can access EN World with (hopefully) a reasonable degree of regularity, I don't want ot run the other stuff on my family's home comp.

In general, if I had known about this structure earlier, I would not have joined up.  With that said, I am here now (unless this mini-rant gets me tossed), and I will keep up as best I can.

In other issues, the mute cleric works well enough- with healing surges, the pure cleric is less necessary in 4e than in previous editions.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 22, 2008)

Since there is a preference for keeping everything here on En World, that is what we shall do. Like I said, it was mostly me just getting excited about the game and doing what I have a tendency to do, over organizing. There is potential there to be tapped, but it doesn't have to be with this group. 

We will give it a few days to try to find a leader, but I will work out details on the mute cleric just in case. Is there any preference for when we start the actual play thread? I like deadlines, so if anyone has preferences in light of the upcoming holiday please let me know.

As a spoiler for the cleric, he lost his voice when a group of bullies attacked him for talking about his dreams. The dreams have a tendency to foreshadow future events or reveal things he shouldn't know. After revealing a secret that the leader of the ruffians didn't want revealed, they attacked him, leaving him with a destroyed larynx, a scar in the shape of the rune for heresy, and a limp. He has a rough sign language that you all have a passing familiarity with, but he isn't very communicative even then. He will be made as a battle cleric healer/buffer. Any ideas/preferences about him are welcome. He is the healer in your party, not my character, so feel free to add/modify/object.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 23, 2008)

I beleive that we have a warlord. We shall see if he comes up with something, but he is interested, and I have told him to get to work on a character. Probably a few more days.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

I would also be willing to take the warlord role, if your other victim volunteer doesn't pan out.  I would be especially interested if you're willing to allow the Resourceful Presence and accompanying powers from Martial Power.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 23, 2008)

I am willing to use just about anything, you will just have to tell me what the rules are.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm back from a joyous day full of hitting people with padded sticks.  Are we waiting to move the IG end of things forward until our warlord recruitment is completed?  It seems like that is going well.  Do we want to put up an RG thread while we're waiting?  It seemed like things were moving quite quickly- but it slowed down an awful lot during our 'game location' discussion.  

I'm not trying to be pushy (I know that electronic communication makes it hard to convey tone/emotion well), but it is often very important to maintain forward momentum, especially during the early stages of a game (ie. getting people hooked).


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2008)

Weekends are usually slow. The pace of this thread is really fast, even the 'slow' times. Sit tight, pathfinder, with a post-a-day pace, once the IC thread goes up we'll have more than enough to do. 

There should be a big thud in momentum across the boards with Thanksgiving coming up in the States too. So, be warned.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Please try to think of it less as "impatient", and more as "I'm making it known that I'm still interested, and I feel kind of bad that my commentary regarding board location seems to have slammed things to a halt".  As I said, it can be difficult to convey tone in this medium.  And I know things are in the process of holiday slowdown- I expect my own posting rate to drop a bit for a few days, and I'd be surprised if others weren't also affected.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I disagree that your post regarding where we play has anything to do with any percieved slowdown. I do think you're feeling guilty for stomping on our new DMs cherished and closely held dreams. There WAS a lull in this thread between when the original lot of you finished world building and started working on your character homework. But, as I said, a lull in this thread is like, a _whole afternoon_ where someone doesn't post. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's all fine. I was a little carried away with the early excitement, especially waiting on you guys to get character concepts going. I was impatient, and it turns out that I went overboard. No problem, I am back on track. We are going to have to wait a little for the last recruitment effort, and I expect that Thanksgiving will slow things, and I have finals in pharmacology, cardiology, respiratory, urinary, introduction to clinical medicine, and ethics here over the next few weeks, and I expect others to be in similar positions. We just have to get things going so that the excitement doesn't die. Once we have gotten things going, I expect that things will be easy to maintain. Just this last little bit before we can actually play. Would you feel better if I transfered what we have on the blog over to here, even though we aren't really ready to play yet?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 24, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> Y Would you feel better if I transfered what we have on the blog over to here, even though we aren't really ready to play yet?




I would like that.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 24, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> I beleive that we have a warlord. We shall see if he comes up with something, but he is interested, and I have told him to get to work on a character. Probably a few more days.





I’m still interested and still considering warlord, as I PMed PrecociousApprentice.
I do need a few day to get the detailed background requested. A RG where I could see the other characters backgrounds would help with mashing my character with the rest, as well as help inspire my creativity and speed me up.​ 

As a preliminary concept I’m considering an inspiring warlord with a stroke of temper. A man who is quick to anger but just as quick calm down. A reskinned dargonborn to represent inner strength, perhaps due to a trace of the old people blood in his family.



Not sure how to handle dragonbreath however as it seem to much of an overt power rather then inner strength. Perhaps reskin it as flashy sword play, or drop the power and trade it for dragonborn frenzy (dargonborn racial feat, +2 to damage when bloodied) if that is acceptable by PA.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Or you could reskin it as a bit of magic/power.  Your connection to the past giving you some elemental power.

Since you're leaning Insplord, I think I'll head reslord.  I've been picturing a connection to the wilderness, and thus I'm leaning reskinned half-elf with a touch of feylock from Dilettante and possibly multi-classing.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a link to the RG. Go ahead and post away.

I have posted the IC thread. Also, the recruitment thread will become our OC thread once we get going on the game. There is a tone of stuff here that will be useful for us as we play, and it will allow me to not have to repost it.

Good work everyone. Almost there.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2008)

Should we keep our initiative rolls if we already sent them to you?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, might as well. Any that need to be adjusted after character creation should probably be adjusted and posted. Might as well be here.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2008)

Could we get an indication of who's where - including the baddies - and what the initiative order is?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2008)

My init was, like, 12 or something. Modest. So, it's unlikely that Orthanach's actions will go off uninterupted. 

EDIT: Also, we need to fish or cut bait on the 'gridless' system. I'm happy either way.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you want us to make our own combat rolls as well, or should we just give the dice/modifier numbers with our planned actions?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel a little silly, but...could you PM me my sheet, Apprentice?  It appears I didn't save a copy of it.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 26, 2008)

IC

There is a stream of men on the rope, about 10, and it doesn't seem to stop. There are 4 boats on the water, each with six men in it.

You are all against the rail at the front of the raft, and MacLynn is inside the small hut that is the only shelter on the raft, toward the center of the raft. The shelter is only about 6' high, and is less than 10' on a side, and has three walls and a shed roof. He doesn't seem to notice, as he has full confidence in your ability to guard the raft, and he is engrosed in some paperwork. There are piles of crates everywhere, some stacked as high as 10' and there are only narrow 3' coridors between the stacks of crates. There is the usual equipment to be had on a medium river craft.

The bad guys on the rope will hit the deck at initiative 17. There is probably a little time before the small boats catch up, maybe about 3 rounds, but it is hard to tell.

I will start to adjudicate actions as soon as everyone has posted an initiative here. I it takes longer than the day after thanksgiving, I will assume that characters are as surprised as the players are 

Also, please post character sheets. And yes, you should roll and send the results to me as well as posting here with the mecanical aspects of your actions. We will play without strict adherence to the battlegrid, oldschool.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 27, 2008)

PrecociousApprentice said:


> IC
> The bad guys on the rope will hit the deck at initiative 17. There is probably a little time before the small boats catch up, maybe about 3 rounds, but it is hard to tell.
> 
> I will start to adjudicate actions as soon as everyone has posted an initiative here. I it takes longer than the day after thanksgiving, I will assume that characters are as surprised as the players are .




To speed things up assume Cian MacRea (my character, should be ready by Friday) had the night watch and was sleeping in the Blackcat cargo hall. By the time he wakes up, grab his sword and get to the action deck a few rounds of combat will pass, hopefully not that many.    

Alternatively I could join the battle now as I have the character crunch ready. Then finish his background during the weekend and send it to AP to approve.  ​


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 27, 2008)

Nightwatch duty sounds good. If it lasts more than about 3 rounds, you should be ready by then anyway.

Here we go.

Initiative order
Aiffe-21
Llewellyn-20
Culhwych-15
Orthanach-12
Breccan-7
Cian- Still asleep beneath a tarp toward the center of the raft.
MacLynn- Unaware in the central hut.

Aiffe kills one bandit on the rope and burns through the rope. Llewellyn kills another and drops his body near the raft. Culhwych kills one bandit in the front of the lead boat on the north side of the river, Breccan misses one bandit in a boat on the other side of the river. Orthanach gains an advantageous position with high maneuverability and superior combat position, but has yet to engage the enemy. MacLynn and Cian have yet to appear.

There are approximately 23 men in four boats about halfway to the raft. Eight live men are floating in the water, and three dead. Two more boats have just hit the water, and it seems that a few men in each boat are bringing hand crossbows to bear against you.

The initiative order will be maintained throughout this encounter. Cian and MacLynn will roll init when they become involved.

To speed things up, here are the relevant stats for the bandits.

[SBLOCK=Bandits]AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reﬂex 14, Will 11, HP 1[/SBLOCK]

I thought that it would be fun to start this campaign out with a good old cinematic fight with bandit minions! A whole bunch of them. If you think that minions are not scary, I would point out that you know that there are at least 46 of them who have made themselves visible attacking you. Good luck. Within the encounter budget for a hard but not impossible battle. We shall see how this WotC creation that is 4e holds up.

Go ahead and use Invisible Castle for rolls. I like the site I link to, but there are a few of you who don't like what Norton tells you about the site. Just post all of your rolls here, and give the link.

I have rethought how I am going to handle magic items. I would like you all to choose a ranged and melee weapon, armor, an implement if you use one, and a neck slot item. You may choose any item of your level or lower for each category above. You should reskin as necessary. You don't actually "have" those items, you just gain the benefits of those items. These slots are "retrainable", so you can upgrade when you level. This represents the "specialness" of the PCs. The benefits are intrinsic to your character, so you can use any weapon properties with any weapon you use, and always gain the benefit of the armor, implement, and neck slot item.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm thankful for great games and a place to share them! Thanks everyone! And thanks EN World!

---

If it's not appropriate for Orthanach to jump on the shack to cut the rope (and it doesn't seem like it will be with the enemies hitting the deck at init 17), Orthanach will either A) charge an enemy (Powerful Charge +2) at the barge's edge to push them into the water or 2) if there aren't any such enemies he will move close to Aiffe, Challenging and attacking someone near her.

EDIT: Doh. Missed my window for revising my action.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 27, 2008)

The challenge is the most appropriate. I figured you might like to adjust.

For those who haven't, please post your character to the RG thread.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2008)

About magic items: Wow, so we pick one of each of these and adjust our stats accordingly? Where and how do you want them reflected on our character sheets. Not under Equipment... A section of their own?


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 28, 2008)

That is a good question. How about under a section called "Birthright". 

To explain this decision, I have come to realize that 4e is dependant on magic items to work well as writen. Not just for the pluses, but the item powers, feats, milestones, etc...

I figure that magic items are another area that can be used to explore a theme, but I am not into the magic item christmas tree. So we will mostly be using the game effects of magic items, without the items themselves. I also want to award story related rewards that have no real game value. I am also lazy and I don't want to have to track and balance magic items for each character, and I want you to have as much input as possible into the game mechanics of your characters. I kinda just dumped all that stuff onto you guys. I have a feeling that you won't mind though.

This goes with the reskinning theme for this campaign. Story is way more important than sticking to the fluff attached to the game mechanics that wizards came up with. 

This probably makes your characters a little more powerful than the typical campaign, but I will just up the ante a little bit for the challenge, and we can skip the whole magic item economy thing.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 28, 2008)

Culhwych is updated with his Birthright.
Well, not that there's much to choose at first level


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 28, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> Culhwych is updated with his Birthright.
> Well, not there's much to choose at first level




What? You mean I can't get a flaming vorpal lifestealing holy avanger axe of doom for thanks giving


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Woot!  Thanks indeed!  We now return you to our regularly scheduled "morning exercise"...


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Nov 28, 2008)

One boat destroyed, five to go, and a crack visible in their resolve.

IC


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry about the delay of game guys. Finals are kinda stressing me out. I will be a little slow for a few days. It will all be over by next Wednesday!


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

One more final down, two to go. Thanks for the patients.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 12, 2008)

All done with finals!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats.  I still have a week to go.  

Hey all, can you sound off with your plans for the rescue mission?  Who all is going and who is staying at the Cat?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope Breccan doesn't annoy anyone with his orders.  I'm just trying to relieve PA from having to make decisions for us.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I hope Breccan doesn't annoy anyone with his orders.  I'm just trying to relieve PA from having to make decisions for us.




Oh, no! Someone's got to play the leader, after all!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed. No worries Redclaw!


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 17, 2008)

Apparently the place I will be at until sunday will have no internet connection. Sorry, I didn't realize or I would have said so earlier. Thank you for the patience.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm Baaaack!


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all who swing that direction, and have a peaceful night to all who don't.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, happy holidays and thanks to everyone who shares the precious gift of time and creativity!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Skill challenge stuff*

In addition to bad rolls, I think the DC 18 may be a bit high for our level- even with a trained skill and a decent stat, that is still only about a fifty-fifty shot.  Admittedly, the whole skill challenge thing is one of the parts of 4e that I "get" least, so I may be missing something (or it may in fact be set high to make it tough).

Next question- how long should we wait before starting our second round of actions?  I know each player must post once per "round", but is it permissible for some of us to post our next action while waiting, since it seems we won't actually get a final resolution until the challenge is complete?

Sorry if I'm sounding a bit grief-y or impatient- holidays have me on edge...


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Jan 2, 2009)

Post as often as you feel. I don't mind you going out of order. If we get a little momentum, then we might get through it quicker. Not that quick is always best, but in PbP, I think momentum might be key.

The DC is supposed to be about 50%. That is mostly a design parameter that WotC set. All actions are about 50%. If we feel that this is not fun, then we can change a little. I am completely open to it. WotC did some research, and stated at some point that in games of chance, people feel most invested in the game when the base chance is about 50% or slightly above. Tension is highest at that level.


----------

